# me habría / hubiera gustado surfear



## plsdeluno

Por favor, hace unos días escribí una redacción, alguien me la ha corregido (un hispanoparlante) y en una frase ha cambiado ''habría'' por ''hubiera''

¿Por qué?

A mí, me habría gustado surfear ..........

Si necesitan más contexto volveré.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dd.

En principio "me habría gustado surfear" no parece estar mal. Pero si, necesitamos más contexto. Uno es el condicional perfecto y el otro el subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto.


----------



## plsdeluno

Aquí tienes más contexto.

¿Hay algo que te gustaría hacer que todavía no hayas hecho?  
A mí, me habría gustado surfear pero ahora no es posible............

Para mi suena mejor con habría, ¿por que cambiar habría por hubiera?


----------



## Dd.

No estoy muy convencido, pero diría que la diferencia está en lo siguiente:

"hubiera gustado" indica que en el pasado ya lo pensaste pero por algún motivo no lo hiciste. "habría gustado" da a entender que ahora se te ha ocurrido la idea de que podías haber aprendido a surfear en el pasado.

En todo caso, yo hubiese escrito toda la frase en presente, tal y como estaba  la pregunta: "A mí, me gustaría surfear pero ahora no es possible...".

Saludos,

Dídac


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## jmx

A mí, me habría gustado surfear pero ahora no es posible. 

"habría" está perfectamente, también puedes poner "hubiera" pero no es mejor ni peor.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchísimas gracias jmartins.


----------



## autrex2811

plsdeluno said:


> Aquí tienes más contexto.
> 
> ¿Hay algo que te gustaría hacer que todavía no hayas hecho?
> A mí, me habría gustado surfear pero ahora no es posible............
> 
> Para mi suena mejor con habría, ¿por que cambiar habría por hubiera?



Saludos otra vez.
Dile a esa persona, con todo respeto, que no tenía por qué corregírtela, porque está súper bien. Ya sea con hubiera o habría está bien.
Buen día.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchísimas gracias austrex2811 

En mis libros he visto sólo ejemplos de esta construcción usando ''habría'' ¿quizás hubiera no sea tan común que habría? 

Buen día


----------



## blasita

plsdeluno said:


> En mis libros he visto sólo ejemplos de esta construcción usando ''habría'' ¿quizás hubiera no sea tan común que habría?


 Hola:

Como ya te han dicho, tanto _habría _como _hubiera_ son igual de correctos y usados en este caso.

Hay muchos otros hilos sobre este tema: habría/hubiera gustado.

Un saludo.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchísimas gracias blasita, voy a leerlo.


----------



## autrex2811

plsdeluno said:


> Muchísimas gracias austrex2811
> 
> En mis libros he visto sólo ejemplos de esta construcción usando ''habría'' ¿quizás hubiera no sea tan común que habría?
> 
> Buen día



Yo me atrevería a decir que sí es muy común:
*Si hubiera* visto lo mal que te portabas, te llevaba de vuelta a la casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Wandering JJ

autrex2811 said:


> Yo me atrevería a decir que sí es muy común:
> *Si hubiera* visto lo mal que te portabas, te llevaba de vuelta a la casa.
> 
> Saludos.



Supongo que ¿'te llevaba de vuelta a la casa' = 'te hubiese llevado de vuelta a la casa'?


----------



## autrex2811

Wandering JJ said:


> Supongo que ¿'te llevaba de vuelta a la casa' = 'te hubiese llevado de vuelta a la casa'?



Sí, supuso usted muy bien.
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Wandering JJ said:


> Supongo que ¿'te llevaba de vuelta a la casa' = 'te hubiese llevado de vuelta a la casa'?




Y también 'te habría llevado/te hubiera llevado'. Como para que los no-nativos se diviertan buscando las razones de esos usos ... Y a los nativos, mejor ni preguntar...


----------



## PATRUSCA

Me HUBIERA gustado ir, pero no tuve tiempo. (un deseo en el pasado que no se concreto).
Ojala hubieras podido ir (igual que la anterior).
Si "hubiera podido",te habría llamado.(pero no pudo)
   Si lo hubieras visto,te "habría gustado".(pero no lo vio)
A mi, me hubiera gustado surfear, pero ahora no es posible. (no pudo surfear)
Si hubiera podido, habria surfeado.
HUBIERA esta bien amigos.


----------



## plsdeluno

PATRUSCA said:


> Me HUBIERA gustado ir, pero no tuve tiempo. (un deseo en el pasado que no se concreto).
> Ojala hubieras podido ir (igual que la anterior).
> Si "hubiera podido",te habría llamado.(pero no pudo)
> Si lo hubieras visto,te "habría gustado".(pero no lo vio)
> A mi, me hubiera gustado surfear, pero ahora no es posible. (no pudo surfear)
> Si hubiera podido, habria surfeado.
> HUBIERA esta bien amigos.



Así es como he aprendido usar ''hubiera'' en una construcción con ''si'' y ''habría''  Si te hubiera visto, te habría saludado.

Pedro. ¿Viste el partido anoche?
Juan. No, me habría gustado verlo.  O No, me hubiera gustado verlo.  ¿Cuál,  depende del gusto de alguien?


----------



## blasita

Wandering JJ said:


> Supongo que ¿'te llevaba de vuelta a la casa' = 'te hubiese llevado de vuelta a la casa'?


 Hola, JJ. Si se refiere a una condición irreal en el pasado (_Si hubiera/hubiese ..._), lo correcto sería decir ... _te *habría/hubiera/hubiese* llevado_ .... Un saludo.



plsdeluno said:


> Así es como he aprendido usar ''hubiera'' en una construcción con ''si'' y ''habría''    Si te hubiera*/hubiese* visto, te habría*/hubiera **(también hubiese sería correcto)* saludado. *En la apódosis se pueden usar ambos: el condicional compuesto y el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo. Yo uso más habría que hubiera en este tipo de condicional, pero ambos tiempos verbales son correctos.*
> 
> Pedro. ¿Viste el partido anoche?
> Juan. No, me habría gustado verlo.  O No, me hubiera gustado verlo.  ¿Cuál,  depende del gusto de alguien? *Ambos son correctos y yo podría usar ambos: "No, pero me habría**/hubiera** gustado verlo".
> 
> Y sí, claro, tanto en este caso como en el anterior pueden existir preferencias regionales y personales.*


----------



## Wandering JJ

blasita said:


> Hola, JJ. Si se refiere a una condición irreal en el pasado (_Si hubiera/hubiese ..._), lo correcto sería decir ... _te habría/hubiera llevado_ .... Un saludo.



Hola Blasita,

I wrote 'hubiese' because Autrex had written: '*Si hubiera* visto lo mal que te portabas, te llevaba de vuelta a la casa.' I was always taught that, if the first part of the 'si' sentence used 'hubiera' then the second part should use 'hubiese' or 'habría'; if the first part used 'hubiese' then the second part should use 'hubiera' or 'habría'. This was to make the sentence 'nicer' in some way, avoiding repetition of either 'hubiera' of 'hubiese' in the same sentence. Perhaps this is now out of date, so I shall follow your pattern of _si hubiera/hubiese_ in the first part followed by _hubiera/habría_ in the second.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hello again, JJ.

_Si hubiera/hubiese ..., habría/hubiera/hubiese_ (_hubiese_ may be a bit less common here) _..._ They're all correct and fine. I don't think that's out of date and I think it's always good to avoid repetition, but not strictly necessary to do so.

What I meant to say is that the imperfect (_llevaba_), although used by some speakers in these cases (I never use it in this type of conditional), isn't considered correct.

Cheers.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Wandering JJ

blasita said:


> Hello again, JJ.
> 
> _Si hubiera/hubiese ..., habría/hubiera/hubiese_ (_hubiese_ may be a bit less common here) _..._ They're all correct and fine. I don't think that's out of date and I think it's always good to avoid repetition, but not strictly necessary to do so.
> 
> What I meant to say is that the imperfect (_llevaba_), although used by some speakers in these cases (I never use it in this type of conditional), isn't considered correct.
> 
> Cheers.


¡Gracias a Dios!
Thanks for the clarification. I have a book by Brian Steel called _A Manual of Colloquial Spanish _which is how I learnt about the use of the imperfect indicative in place of the imperfect subjunctive in this sort of phrase. Even though I don't use it (like you), it's important to recognise it so you don't say: '¿Qué quieres decir?' Thank you again - I don't need to re-learn conditionals!
Un saludito.


----------



## autrex2811

Wandering JJ said:


> Hola Blasita,
> 
> I wrote 'hubiese' because Autrex had written: '*Si hubiera* visto lo mal que te portabas, te llevaba de vuelta a la casa.' I was always taught that, if the first part of the 'si' sentence used 'hubiera' then the second part should use 'hubiese' or 'habría'; if the first part used 'hubiese' then the second part should use 'hubiera' or 'habría'. This was to make the sentence 'nicer' in some way, avoiding repetition of either 'hubiera' of 'hubiese' in the same sentence. Perhaps this is now out of date, so I shall follow your pattern of _si hubiera/hubiese_ in the first part followed by _hubiera/habría_ in the second.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



Books never really contain the different varieties we have in Spanish with tenses, you, Spanish learners, are only taught a few uses, the basic ones, if you wish. It's not wrong the use "*Si hubiera* visto lo mal que te portabas, *te llevaba* a la casa", I could have said "si hubiera visto... te llevaría / te hubiera llevado / te habría llevado a la casa". And the first one cannot even be recognised as "impolite or informal", for where I live I have used the cited varieties without any problem, and they are not wrong. For goodness' sake! Being different is not wrong. For instance, in English, "I suggest that he go", is not better or worse in comparison with "I suggest that he should go". Thus, it is the same in Spanish. I repeat again, we, Spanish-speakers, have tense usages that are not even studied in advanced Spanish teaching books.

Best wishes.


----------



## blasita

Thank you, JJ. I'm sure that book about colloquial Spanish is just fine and actually does reflect some actual usage. However, I just tried to point out that it's not the majority of Spanish speakers (both in LAm and Spain) who use the imperfect in this particular case. Personally I think I would understand it in context; if I didn't, I would ask for clarification. Saludito.

Autrex, you're comparing a different English structure with this Spanish construction, and I'm afraid they're not the same case.

If someone has any issues about this matter, please have a look at this other thread (especially at their response to my question —post 44).  Thank you.


----------



## autrex2811

blasita said:


> Thank you, JJ. I'm sure that book about colloquial Spanish is just fine and actually does reflect some actual usage. However, I just tried to point out that it's not the majority of Spanish speakers (both in LAm and Spain) who use the imperfect in this particular case. Personally I think I would understand it in context; if I didn't, I would ask for clarification. Saludito.
> 
> Autrex, you're comparing some English structures with some Spanish constructions, and I'm afraid it's not the same case.
> 
> Important to many foreros reading this thread: the imperfect is not grammatically correct in this kind of conditional according to the RAE.  As this is not the main topic of this thread, I beg you all please, if you have any issues about this matter, you can have a look at this other thread (especially at their response to my question —post 44) and any other comments would be appreciated there. Thank you very much.



I really appreciate RAE's rules, but they do not really see beyond their offices. Mexico es very far away from this Organisation. Sorry.


----------



## jmx

autrex2811 said:


> "Si hubiera visto lo mal que te portabas, te llevaba a casa"


Pretty common for me, too.


----------

